
Forge (python) signatures for fun and profit - dfee
https://github.com/dfee/forge
======
dfee
I was frustrated by the trade-off between writing repetitive function
signatures, and writing function signatures that have no meaning. So I wrote
`forge`.

It's 100% tested, well documented, Python 3.5+, and is available on PyPI as
`python-forge`.

As far as I can tell, it's the only Python package that provides a toolkit for
re-writing signatures. Docs: [https://python-
forge.readthedocs.io/](https://python-forge.readthedocs.io/)

